
U.S. Explodes Atomic Bombs Near Beers To See If They Are Safe To Drink - arikrak
http://www.npr.org/blogs/krulwich/2012/09/18/161338723/u-s-explodes-atomic-bombs-near-beers-to-see-if-they-are-safe-to-drink
======
arjn
Nice!. This could actually turn out to be useful information ,who knows. I
wonder if they did the same for canned food items. Also, what about other type
of non-conventional weapons ? would canned goods and packaged beverages be
usable after a chemical or biological attack ?

~~~
elements
I would be concerned about the differences in canning materials used then vs.
now (for beverages, specifically), since I don't believe aluminum cans were
common at the time of the study.

